# Slow Cooker Dinner Recipes



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2016)

Mostly geared toward using a slow cooker (but other recipes welcome) so as to simplify the process.  The goal being to have a meal ready to eat upon arriving home.  Post your favorites here!

One of my all-time favorites (no stirring required!):  http://www.food.com/recipe/beef-stroganoff-crock-pot-79082

However, I also add a packet of onion soup mix and do not add the cream cheese. The condensed mushroom soup makes it creamy enough IMO.  I also tend to use both beef and venison for a little extra variety. :thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 21, 2016)

I call BS you always have to stir a big cooking pot at some point!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 21, 2016)

What?  No fake bacon!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> I call BS you always have to stir a big cooking pot at some point!


If you have to stir it, you're using the wrong cooking temperature. :thumbs:



snickerd3 said:


> i ate stroganoff way too much as a kid...can't stand the sight or smell of it now


This isn't a rate the recipe thread, it's a share a recipe thread.  Don't like stroganoff, post something else. 



mudpuppy said:


> What?  No fake bacon!


Sometimes I use tofu, does that count? :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 21, 2016)

the only slow cooker recipes i know from heart are an appetizer.

works with meatballs or those little mini hotdogs (lil' smokies?)

the package of the meat

large jar of grape jelly 

jar of heinz chilli sauce


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> the only slow cooker recipes i know from heart are an appetizer.
> 
> works with meatballs or those little mini hotdogs (lil' smokies?)
> 
> ...


We have one of those small (snack size?) slow cookers that are perfect for things like that or some type of hot dip. Though it doesn't have a temp. setting so it does require some level of stirring. :lmao:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 21, 2016)

I did do a slow cooker pot roast earlier this year. I think I found it on allrecipies.com.

It called for 1/2 cup of red wine. I put that in and then proceeded to drink the rest of the bottle. (Better not waste it, right??)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll have this waiting at home in the slow cooker tomorrow (no stirring  ):






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 22, 2016)

http://www.food.com/recipe/crock-pot-chicken-with-mushroom-soup-98305

We use boneless, skinless chicken thighs. Not the healthiest recipe, but tastes good.


----------



## Supe (Jun 22, 2016)

Pinto beans?  Not chili anymore.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 22, 2016)

If you like cabbage, and spicy stuff: cut up one head of cabbage and a link of sausage, and add to pot. Pour in a large can of Rotel tomatoes. Fill rest of pot up with water, and cook on low all day. You can add potatoes or barley if you like, or eat over rice.

I think everyone knows about the roast/carrots/potatoes in beef broth, cooking all day. That one is easy.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 22, 2016)

Crock pot variation of my mothers baked Swedish meatballs:

-2 lbs lean ground meat

-medium onion, chopped

-small can chicken and rice soup, not drained

-1 egg

-large can creame of mushroom soup

-milk, enough to equal the cream of mushroom soup

-pepper to taste

-rice (serve over rice, cook on stove or rice pot)

Pour large can of cream of mushroom soup into pot, then pour milk to fill soup can and pour into pot (this will give you half soup half milk). Add in pepper to taste, and mix well. Mix ground meat, chopped onion, chicken and rice soup, and egg. Roll into meatballs and place into soup/milk mixture. Cook in low all day. Serve over rice.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 22, 2016)

I'd love to get a good Caribbean jerk recipe if anyone has one.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 22, 2016)

Another recipe I've made and loved. I had forgotten about it.

http://www.myrecipes.com/m/recipe/posole-verde


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 22, 2016)

Package of Hot Dog

1-2 lbsSauerkraut, drained

2Large Onion, sliced in half, then quartered

2 clovesGarlic, minced

4 slices Bacon, cooked crisp

½Grease Reserved From Cooking Bacon

1 bottle Dark Lager Beer

1 pkg Hot Dog Buns


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 22, 2016)

Too many ingredients in those recipes.

I like: pork shoulder and barbecue sauce.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 22, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Too many ingredients in those recipes.
> 
> I like: pork shoulder and barbecue sauce.


that works too. although cooking is the wife's job, anyway so the # of ingredients matters not to me


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 22, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> cooking is the wife's job


You do let her out of the kitchen from time to time, right?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 22, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> You do let her out of the kitchen from time to time, right?


nope. the usage of diapers has more applications than babies, geriatrics and the PE exam...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 22, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> nope. the usage of diapers has more applications than babies, geriatrics and the PE exam...


I'm trying to imagine what diapers look like under yoga pants.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 22, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm trying to imagine what diapers look like under yoga pants.


for God's sake...why?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 22, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> for God's sake...why?


I'm just trying to be open minded.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> If you like cabbage, and spicy stuff: cut up one head of cabbage and a link of sausage, and add to pot. Pour in a large can of Rotel tomatoes. Fill rest of pot up with water, and cook on low all day. You can add potatoes or barley if you like, or eat over rice.
> 
> I think everyone knows about the roast/carrots/potatoes in beef broth, cooking all day. That one is easy.


What kind of sausage? Can it be _turkey_ sausage?



NJmike PE said:


> Package of Hot Dog
> 
> 1-2 lbsSauerkraut, drained
> 
> ...


I assume turkey bacon can be substituted, yes?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 22, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> What kind of sausage? Can it be _turkey_ sausage?
> 
> I assume turkey bacon can be substituted, yes?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 22, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> What kind of sausage? Can it be _turkey_ sausage?
> 
> I assume turkey bacon can be substituted, yes?


Yes, you can use turkey sausage. Basically any kind of seasoned meat...ham works well too.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 22, 2016)

My wife made some carnitas yesterday.  Pork butt rubbed with salt, pepper, and garlic.  A few hours later... deliciousness.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2016)

some basics we do other than roast beef:

Ribs - (For Monday - Friday when you don't have time to grill / smoke them) 

Boil a package of pork ribs for 20 minutes and then place in large crock pot with as much bbq sauce as you can. You come home and the meat falls off the bone and you can eat!

We also do chicken breasts and put a jar of salsa in it and then shred the meat for chicken tacos or burritos

Another option is that we will put chicken breast in with BBQ sauce and then place them on a corn tortilla for a chicken taco (add some jalapeno peppers &amp; red onions)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 19, 2016)

Tried this one over the weekend...it's very kid friendly (aka unhealthy and tastes great).

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/cheesy-slow-cooker-tater-tot-casserole/b9d165e2-5b27-40c3-92f9-57218ec3b610


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 19, 2016)

Making this tomorrow:

http://letthebakingbeginblog.com/2014/10/spicy-slow-cooker-beef-bell-pepper/


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Tried this one over the weekend...it's very kid friendly (aka unhealthy and tastes great).
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/cheesy-slow-cooker-tater-tot-casserole/b9d165e2-5b27-40c3-92f9-57218ec3b610


leave out the green beans and that looks pretty good.



SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Making this tomorrow:
> 
> http://letthebakingbeginblog.com/2014/10/spicy-slow-cooker-beef-bell-pepper/


That one looks tasty!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Making this tomorrow:
> 
> http://letthebakingbeginblog.com/2014/10/spicy-slow-cooker-beef-bell-pepper/


Look really good but is the meat difficult to prep?  Some of these slow cooker recipes take the "easy" part of crock pot cooking away with the level of detail required before putting the food in the cookah!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 20, 2016)

Prep?  My meat is always ready, no prep required.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 20, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Look really good but is the meat difficult to prep?  Some of these slow cooker recipes take the "easy" part of crock pot cooking away with the level of detail required before putting the food in the cookah!


No, just cut it into strips or pieces. Trick is to freeze the meat, thaw enough so that it's still a little hard and you can cut it a lot easier. Took me 30 mins tops to cut up meat, onion (they make my eyes water and it takes longer for me to cut), and bell peppers.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 20, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Prep?  My meat is always ready, no prep required.


Hmm, so how do you hide your always ready meat when your in public/at work?


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Prep?  My meat is always ready, no prep required.


after 4 hours you're supposed to call a doctor.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 21, 2016)

The spicy beef bell pepper was very good. I know something is really good when my kid eats all the food on her plate. Usually she leaves food.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 25, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Tried this one over the weekend...it's very kid friendly (aka unhealthy and tastes great).
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/cheesy-slow-cooker-tater-tot-casserole/b9d165e2-5b27-40c3-92f9-57218ec3b610


Do the tots get soggy and mushy?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 25, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> Do the tots get soggy and mushy?


They do get mushy/soft, but not sure I'd call it soggy since they remain on top during cooking and hold shape. If this makes sense. They don't get crispy like they would if deep fried.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 8, 2017)

Slow cooker chili waiting at home. Made with marinated barbacoa venison.  Going to try my hand at homemade corn bread too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Made slow cooker chicken noodle soup but used pheasant instead of chicken. Pretty tasty.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 6, 2017)

We made this yesterday:

http://www.mccormick.com/recipes/main-dishes/slow-cookers-bbq-pulled-pork

Easy and delicious.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 16, 2018)

I buy a $5 rotisserie chicken from Costco and stick it in the crock pot on low with some fresh veggies.


----------

